# Poudriere - Create jail with specific svn rev



## spork (Mar 18, 2014)

I need to build some packages under `poudriere` with a specific ports tree svn revision and a specific FreeBSD svn revision (somewhere between 8.3 and 8.4 if you're curious).

I had no problem getting the right version of the ports tree, but I'm not seeing a way to specify an subversion revision number when building anything but HEAD:


```
====>> Error: version with svn should be: head[@rev], stable/N, release/N or releng/N
```

Is my best option here to just check out 8.3 (`poudriere jail -c -j stable_8_3 -m svn  -v releng/8.3`), start the jail (`poudriere jail -j stable_8_3 -s`), and then manually update it to the svn revision I'm looking for?  Since this jail would be frozen in time after creation, I don't care if `poudriere jail -u` ever works in the future.


----------

